# Sleep Disorder



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

A friend of mine is looking for suggestions on how to sleep through the night. Benadryl works like a charm for me but not for her. Any other suggestions?------------------


----------



## Guest (May 13, 1999)

I use a melatonin mix called Somniset. I had tried a cheap melatonin years ago and nothing worked, so I was skeptical on Somniset, but being a higher grade melatonin, it works like a dream. It also has passionflower, chamomille, valerian root, calcium, magnesium and a couple of amino acids in it. I take 3 at bedtime with 300 mg. magnesium and I May only wake up once before the alarm goes off!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

My husband went on Paxil and later that was changed to Zoloft. This helps greatly with sleepin through the night although not 100%.He was also snoring a great deal...might have been sleep apnea. These meds definitely have helped his snoring. I realize these are antidepressants. I don't know how or why they work but they seem to be doing the job.


----------

